# My new (well old, really) staking set.



## Roger the Dodger

Ever since I wanted to start experimenting with watch repairs, I've wanted a staking set. Lots of the videos on watch repairing that I've seen have shown them in use...especially the excellent ones from Mark Lovick of the Watch Repair forum. A new set from Bergeon (which is actually branded 'Star') is stupidly expensive, and even an Indian made set is getting on for a couple of hundred quid. So I looked on eBay, and after several weeks, a 'Star' set came up for grabs, and I was lucky enough to win the auction for it. 'Star' is an old Swiss firm, so the set has a good pedigree. Coming in it's original wooden case, the set is complete, including the all important centering punch. The only downer is that one side of the internal wooden storage for the punches is broken, but as an ex chippy, I can soon make a new one. I'm guessing that this set dates from the '30s to '40s. Also included was an instruction book for the use of the stakes, punches and stumps, although this refers to an American K&D set. I'm familiar with the use of most of the components, but there are a few that I'm not sure about. At the end of the pics, I'll put some of the unfamiliar ones up, and maybe one of you more knowlegable watchmakers will be able to explain their purpose and use.

Even if I never really get use it much, It's such a beautiful piece of kit that I just keep opening the case and looking at it......I really must get out more... :laugh:


































This is the actual punch holder. It's very heavy, and beautifully made. The die (the table with the holes in it) is a work of art, with a mirror finish surface and fully adjustable via another knurled wheel at the back which locks it into place. You might notice that the hole in the turret is off centre...this is rotatable to allow for precise centering of the punches, using the set punch (centering punch). Many modern sets don't have this feature.

















There are also six cutters that fit into a common handle. Their shafts are tapered (like the Morse taper that you find on machine shop drills)....I assume these are for cutting seatings.









Finally, here are some of the punches I'd like to know more about if anyone knows.First is a flat punch that's divided into three.










Second, a flat punch with a slot cut in its side. The slot doesn't go right through to the central hole.

















...and finally these. They are concave punches of which there are six normal ones, but these three have one side ground away. Here they are, with a fully round one on the left. Any ideas?


----------



## SBryantgb

can't tell you anything about the set or what punch does what. But I can say that is a beautiful thing to behold. Must way a ton. Is it British made by any chance?


----------



## Roger the Dodger

SBryantgb said:


> can't tell you anything about the set or what punch does what. But I can say that is a beautiful thing to behold. Must way a ton. Is it British made by any chance?


 It's Swiss, Steve.


----------



## davidcxn

I fully agree that it is a "beautiful piece of kit". I would enjoy keeping looking at it as well albeit not having the knowledge of how it is used.

I came across this...http://ihc185.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5146029761/m/9273974167 which explains the functions of a few of the parts which might help.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

davidcxn said:


> I fully agree that it is a "beautiful piece of kit". I would enjoy keeping looking at it as well albeit not having the knowledge of how it is used.
> 
> I came across this...http://ihc185.infopop.cc/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/5146029761/m/9273974167 which explains the functions of a few of the parts which might help.


 Thanks, David....I was looking at that page a couple of nights ago.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Well I found out what the flat punch with the slot is for. I said that the set came with a handbook on how to use the tools, and when I looked a bit further, there it was. It's for 'roller driving'...whatever that is!


----------



## Nobbythesheep

What a lovely piece of kit  .


----------



## gimli

I still can't figure out what they do and I even googled it a bit...


----------



## Roger the Dodger

gimli said:


> I still can't figure out what they do and I even googled it a bit...


 The sets are used for all sorts of delicate and not so delicate watch making jobs. From pressing a canon pinion on, to rivetting a new staff into a wheel. Some of the cutters and countersinks are for making oil sinks in plates. What it does do, it does very accurately.Some of the punches are used just with finger pressure, and some are used with a light hammer (for rivetting) Here's a video of a set being used to fit a new balance staff. This is one of Mark Lovik's excellent tutorials.


----------



## gimli

Ah, I figured it might have to do with something like this. Thanks. It seems to have its limitations as you can't do EVERYTHING with it, though.


----------



## PC-Magician

Nice catch Roger been looking at staking sets myself. :clap:


----------



## Silver Hawk

Very nice Roger :thumbsup: ...I remember buying my Helios set below at the Brunel Clock and Watch Fair about 6 years ago.

I wondered how much I would use it? In fact, it has been used for all sorts of things but I find myself using the very smallest of the stakes (top left in detail view) most of the time...and sometimes these are not small enough...




























I found the staking set so useful, I then went and bought a second hand Seitz jewelling set. For me, the big advantage of this set is the vernier at the top and the greater control with the palm handle rather than a hammer + stage. Again, it gets used for all sorts of things, not just jewelling. In the last photo, I bought the cannon pinion tighteners --- using these with the vernier means there is no danger of crushing the cannon pinion.





















































Finally, for really fine work on balances, a second hand Bergeon Platax Tool 2677 --- pic from Cousins as I can't find mine! :taz:










The great thing about these tools is that they never age or wear out --- you can buy replacement broken stakes, pushers and punches for all 3 tools. And you will never loose your money if you buy second hand.


----------



## Roger the Dodger

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice Roger :thumbsup: ...I remember buying my Helios set below at the Brunel Clock and Watch Fair about 6 years ago.
> 
> I wondered how much I would use it? In fact, it has been used for all sorts of things but I find myself using the very smallest of the stakes (top left in detail view) most of the time...and sometimes these are not small enough...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I found the staking set so useful, I then went and bought a second hand Seitz jewelling set. For me, the big advantage of this set is the vernier at the top and the greater control with the palm handle rather than a hammer + stage. Again, it gets used for all sorts of things, not just jewelling. In the last photo, I bought the cannon pinion tighteners --- using these with the vernier means there is no danger of crushing the cannon pinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, for really fine work on balances, a second hand Bergeon Platax Tool 2677 --- pic from Cousins as I can't find mine! :taz:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The great thing about these tools is that they never age or wear out --- you can buy replacement broken stakes, pushers and punches for all 3 tools. And you will never loose your money if you buy second hand.


 Great post, Paul, ...thanks! If you watch that video above, you'll see Mark using the Platax tool to remove the roller and staff from the balance.


----------

